# MA Trooper arrested for ABPO



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Trooper arrested after allegedly assaulting police*
By *Associated Press*
Saturday, September 17, 2005 - Updated: 11:01 AM EST

*H*OLDEN, Mass. - A state police trooper was arrested for assault after she allegedly attacked some Holden officers with a lamp. 
Police were called to Trooper Elizabeth McClure's house for a third time Thursday night to investigate a report of domestic abuse. 
This time, they allegedly found her shaking a young family member and yelling. 
They took the alleged victim into another room to speak with her, then wouldn't let McClure in the room during the interview. 
McClure allegedly responded by swinging a lamp at the officers. According to a police report, she continued to kick and hit the officers until they got hand restraints on her. 
McClure was released after pleading innocent yesterday to charges including four counts of assault and battery. 
A state police spokeswoman said McClure has been on leave from the department since April, though she wouldn't say why.


----------

